# Transfer MP3's to an Apple Iphone 11?



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

I have never used a cellular phone before and i know ABSOLUTELY NOTHING about them.
I finally decided to buy one per request of my better half.
To say the least,it's a bit confusing to me.
The problem is that i can't seem to figure out how to transfer my mp3's from my windows 7 computer
to my iphone 11.There seems to be no itunes media player like i have on windows 7.Just an itunes store
where you can stream music and buy mp3's.
Or there is the app store where you can download apple music,but its a trial and not a free media player.
Im a bit confused.All i want is a free media player on my iphone and be able to transfer the mp3's
from my computer to my iphone and play it through the media player.Basically the same thing as 
windows media player.And free like i have on my computer.
Help would be greatly appreciated. Thankyou


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I've never used it, but this seems to meet your criteria: MP3 Player Fre‪e


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> I've never used it, but this seems to meet your criteria: MP3 Player Fre‪e


App is outdated and buggy.But yes,it meets my criteria as to what i was looking for.Thankyou for your response.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome. 

FWIW I found it with a web search for "play MP3 on iPhone" (w/o the quotes).

It's been a few years, but I think the way I did it is to drag my MP3 files to the Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\ Automatically Add to iTunes folder. Then connected my iPhone to the PC, ran iTunes, and synced Music. Did not need any special player on the iPhone.


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

TerryNet said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> FWIW I found it with a web search for "play MP3 on iPhone" (w/o the quotes).
> 
> It's been a few years, but I think the way I did it is to drag my MP3 files to the Music\iTunes\iTunes Media\ Automatically Add to iTunes folder. Then connected my iPhone to the PC, ran iTunes, and synced Music. Did not need any special player on the iPhone.


Thankyou. I will try that.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

To confirm you can add music to your iPhone by adding them to iTunes directly on the computer, then connect the phone to the computer to sync. It will sync providing the phone and iTunes is on the same Apple ID. There is no need to move them to a folder  when I am on my computer next I can do screenshots


----------



## Snuffleufflegus (Apr 1, 2017)

Couriant said:


> To confirm you can add music to your iPhone by adding them to iTunes directly on the computer, then connect the phone to the computer to sync. It will sync providing the phone and iTunes is on the same Apple ID. There is no need to move them to a folder  when I am on my computer next I can do screenshots


All set thanyou 

I downloaded itunes to my computer.Then plugged in my phone to sync and it worked.I didnt realize there was already a built in media player in my phone.It worked out perfect! Thankyou both for your help.It is much appreciated.


----------

